# salary and house rent in singapore



## kmt

Hi

I have been watching the salary ( softies ) and rent in singapore for quite some time

while the rent has been spiralling from 1000 to 2000 dollars ( minim ) the salary

is stagnant at 5000 to 6000 dollars

moreover we cant any way afford a car.

Many companies are very reluctant to increase the salary compared to house expense

What are the additional skills which increase values in addition to software ??

Regards
kmt


----------



## simonsays

kmt said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been watching the salary ( softies ) and rent in singapore for quite some time


What is softies ?? 



> while the rent has been spiralling from 1000 to 2000 dollars ( minim ) the salary
> is stagnant at 5000 to 6000 dollars


rent is spiralling because a lot of highly paid expats don't give a hoot about rent, and consistantly say "we can more .. " etc. etc. 

Pay is stagnant, because of reality .. there are cheaper labour to be sourced .. 



> moreover we cant any way afford a car.


Pray, why would you need a car in Singapore .. ???



> Many companies are very reluctant to increase the salary compared to house expense


as somebody said, Singapore is not attractive .. or maybe it is .. for other trades ..


----------



## CatExpat

Hi,

It's true that some companies pay what you have indicated. I think that the best way to earn more is to find an organisation which is large and has good career prospects. Larger companies can sometimes be a bit less cost sensitive and you can work your way up. You might be on $5K- $6K fo a year or two but then move up the ladder and earn more in a senior role. 

Many companies will also pay more for experience. By this I mean having breadth of experience (not just extra years). So different types of projects, different companies, managing people etc.


----------



## simonsays

and I believe if you want to advertise, you must seek the proper channels to pay and advertsise .. correct me if I am wrong


----------



## jasonparks10

Hi Singapore is Very attractive


----------



## ani_india

kmt said:


> the salary
> 
> is stagnant at 5000 to 6000 dollars
> 
> moreover we cant any way afford a car.


Who said that ...Not true at all


----------



## kmt

ani_india said:


> Who said that ...Not true at all


car is it affordable ? 

and salary for software developer is 4000-5000 dols
project manager 6000-7000 dolls

this seems to be statistics since many years

can you tell us , what the current situation is 

regards
kmt


----------



## ani_india

There are too many variables which determine your salary, so you just can’t say PM gets 7000. I know one person who gets around 10,800 PM with near about 9.5 yrs of exp..

Now if you compare the tax structure of Germany with Singapore then they are pole apart. In Germany you 'll get around 3500 if your monthly salary is 5500, But in Singapore your take home is almost same as your monthly salary if you are getting around 10K.


----------



## chetan86

hi,
I have received a offer from mnc in singapore. I checking my options. what is cost of living for a single man in singapore , i dont mind sharing accomodation on rent.


----------



## ani_india

You can survive with 1500... Can have a decent life with 3000... Can enjoy life with 5000


----------



## simonsays

ani_india said:


> You can survive with 1500... Can have a decent life with 3000... Can enjoy life with 5000


and that is coming from somebody who swore that you can live sub-1000 $ - It is RICH !!!!


----------



## ani_india

ecureilx said:


> and that is coming from somebody who swore that you can live sub-1000 $ - It is RICH !!!!


Please read my comment that 1000 excludes the rent (around 1500)...I am definitely in a saving mood right now


----------



## sgporc

ani_india said:


> You can survive with 1500... Can have a decent life with 3000... Can enjoy life with 5000


Can this... Can that... Ani_india, I see you have started picking up singlish too...  I'm glad you are enjoying your stay... Cheerios!

Sorry for the irrelevant post...


----------



## chetan86

Thanks Ani_india for your valuable reply !!


----------



## pichuya

Cars are very expensive now, comparing to the past. There's a COE here which cost nearly 90K for the ownership of a car which excludes the vehicle cost. Transportation in Singapore is rather easy because Singapore aint a big country.


----------



## seny005

If you are not worried about Savings, you have a quality life with 4k per month for a couple.


----------



## auriga

Buying (private) apartment-- start from $1million, buying car- start from $150K.
As long as you are not wanting these, then Singapore does not have to that expensive.


----------

